# How Dumb Were You tonight......



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ill go first.

I Let my Fox Face eat from my Hand.....

Its been trying for weeks, But Ive been chicken, So after a few drinks, I fed the tank tonight and i let it eat from my hand.

I just started breathing a few mins later LOL.

Still Very Dumb, ANd dont do it LOL,Unless your ready for pain.

It did not sting me.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

when I first see header ".. How Dumb Were You tonight......", I was thinking you tried to take swim with your wife 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is how pretty much every experiment happens:
"so I had a few drinks..."


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Tryed the wife First... She had No Interest... I need a Bigger tank i guess.

Yes, Everything dumb starts with Drinks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

What did it do, if it didn't sting you?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i had my arm caught in a 12" carpet anenome once. Literally took 15 mins and 3 guys to get it off. It covered my full forearm.
another fun thing to try after a few drinks is letting a Hell's Fire Anenome get a hold of you. 

ENJOY!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

DIdnt Sting, But it had its spines cocked and Loaded... Ive done it a few time since....

I know im tempting fate.

Sometime soon youll see a post like this

"jihbgijybgikhvybgdsawhcfbi" 

Cause im in pain, And only have 1 hand to type.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I type with one hand all the time...


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

But that's cuz the other one is holding either a beer or a knife. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont think this is dumb but maybe so I had my hand in the tank moving a toadstool and out of the corner of my eye I could see my Starry Blennie land on my arm then the sucker took a bite of it. Crap those little buggers have teeth I guess for grazing on the rocks . It started to bleed then that started a frenzy I quess because then my darn Clown Tang took a bite and that hurt.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

arent the spines venomous?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

VERY Much so


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Daney90 said:


> arent the spines venomous?


Only if it stings you


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They aren't that bad.

Lionfish is worse!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Jelly fish kill and leave you with pain for a while. I was swollen for three months and couldn't bend my leg for that long as well.


----------

